# Question for the people with Kinetic VR6 turbo Kit



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

Anyone with the mk3 stage two turbo kit with the front mount upgrade can you send me the precise measurement of the intercooler core, height/width/diameter? please and thanks.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

The core alone is:
18.5" wide
7.125" Tall
3.0625" Deep


The end tanks have angles and tapers and odd port locations but the basic squared off dimensions including end tanks are:
25.75" wide
7.125" tall
3.0625" Deep


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

anyone with pics installed?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

*mk3 Kinetic Intercooler*


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

:thumbup: how bad does the bumper bow out if you dont cut it up? Tryin not to cut the bumper up to bad cause im putting vento bumpers on


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

People say the front lip droops if you cut out the verticals but mine hasn't. Plus you could support it if you wanted. As far as the upper section; you don't really need to cut the upper front at all, just clearance the back a bit. Most people want stealth but I don't care. I want max cooling.


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah i want stealth mode. No cutting of the bumper cover would be optimal. I think im going to purchase an intercooler thats just slightly smaller than the one kinetic sells. Thanks for the help guys, really apreciate it. The guys in the mk3 threads are no help at all.:laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

MK2G60T said:


> The guys in the mk3 threads are no help at all.:laugh:


 
That's why there's the FI forum, specifically for this kind of content. :thumbup:


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That's why there's the FI forum, specifically for this kind of content. :thumbup:


 No doubt dude, if i would have asked the same question in there it would have taken weeks and ten different conversations to get a hint at an actual answer to the question.


----------

